# What to look for in skin allergies? Please help..



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

Hey guys,

My female pitbull seems to be developing some skin allergies. She's very young though, at only 4 months. 

So I need some guidance here..

She's beginning to lose some patches of hair on her. She has lightly colored rings around her eyes, and a few small spots of hair missing throughout her body. I'm thinking that it might be an allergy to the food. She itches a loooooooooooot. She's always been kinda itchy but never this bad. We had her on chicken soup food and she didn't do to well on that. She began itching like crazy. We now have her on Kirkland chicken and rice puppy formula, which we just got less then a week ago and now I'm starting to see a bit of hairloss on her.

Should I try a grain free, fish and potato type food for her? Should I add fish oil to her feedings? I'm really beginning to get worried cause I have a rescue dog in here who has Demodex mange, but the vet said that it is non-contagious but it still worries me a bit that my other 2 pups will catch it somehow.

Anyway, please help me out here. I'm getting a bit worried about her. 

Thanks guys,
Adrian


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

my brother's bulldog got a food allergy when he was on kirkland's food I am guessing it was the brewer's yeast in it. He switched to raw and the skin, coat and smell improved 1000% percent.


----------



## Crash pups person (Nov 3, 2009)

Try a grain free non-chicken food.

You have lots to choose from these days. You can try Dick Van Pattens Natural Balance. Taste of The Wild is a good one for grain allergies if thats what it is also.

Innova Evo is a great food but I find more dogs that dont do well with its very high protein than dogs that do.

Also, as said,... when in doubt raw is a simple and good solution to allergies and stomach conditions. Gives you the added advantage of knowing what you are putting in the food dish.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

That sounds like mange not food allergies. I would rule that out first before you try the food idea. If she is loosing hair around her eyes that is a classic place for demodex to start. Normally food allergies you see itching with the feet, red ears, scooting on the behind, but to have hair-loss like that I would look into demodex mange or sarcoptic mange. Sarcoptic mange is contagious and if you have other dogs you would start to see them itch as well. My bet would be on demodex and your dog is the classic age where it shows up. Go to the vet and get a skin scrapping to make sure. Let us know what they say, do you have pictures? that would help too


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> That sounds like mange not food allergies. I would rule that out first before you try the food idea. If she is loosing hair around her eyes that is a classic place for demodex to start. Normally food allergies you see itching with the feet, red ears, scooting on the behind, but to have hair-loss like that I would look into demodex mange or sarcoptic mange. Sarcoptic mange is contagious and if you have other dogs you would start to see them itch as well. My bet would be on demodex and your dog is the classic age where it shows up. Go to the vet and get a skin scrapping to make sure. Let us know what they say, do you have pictures? that would help too


I thought it might be mange as well, but that would mean I'd start to see my other dogs itching, which is not the case. The dog WITH the demodectic mange (Rhino) isn't even itchy. He just has a patch of hair missing under his eye, which is being treated. But he doesn't itch really ever, and Buddy (my boxer/pit) has no shown any itching at all either. So that's leading me to think it might be food allergies. I'll try and get some pictures of her to see what you guys think.

Oh, and demodex really shows up when the dogs immune system is weakened from stress, or something of the sort, right? She has been fine the last 3 months that we've had her and has not shown any sign of stress. She still eats like a horse, runs around like a maniac.. so I dunno?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

AdrianVall said:


> I thought it might be mange as well, but that would mean I'd start to see my other dogs itching, which is not the case. The dog WITH the demodectic mange isn't even itchy. He just has a patch of hair missing under his eye, which is being treated. But he doesn't itch really ever, and my Buddy (boxer/pit) has no shown any itching at all either. So that's leading me to think it might be food allergies. I'll try and get some pictures of her to see what you guys think.
> 
> Oh, and demodex really shows up when the dogs immune system is weakened from stress, or something of the sort, right? She has been fine the last 3 months that we've had her and has not shown any sign of stress. She still eats like a horse, runs around like a maniac.. so I dunno?


Often times it "decides" to show up a little after the rabies shot. The pup may have had the weak immune system all along, but this is just the age it generally flares up.


----------



## Akasha (Oct 30, 2009)

Just because one pup isn't showing signs of mange - that doesn't matter. Mange is very common in dogs, especially puppies. It CAN be a genetic skin disorder, that can be passed to puppies. Either way, the dog is losing patches of hair, you need to have the vet rule out any possible sickness's. If mange is ruled out, your dog could be allergic to Fleas. This is common, if the dog had fleas previous to and was treated for it, then the signs may showing up now. In which case the dog will need to be treated with a bacterium shampoo. If its a severe case of Food Allergies then the vet may prescripe you a medicated food.

Either way best thing to do is take the dog to a vet.


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

Yeah, I'm going to have to take her to the vet. She's scheduled to get fixed tomorrow morning, so I'm not sure if I should reschedule it or what.. blahhhhhh!


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Demodex

Symptoms

One of the most common symptoms of this disease is small patches of hair loss (alopecia), towards the front of the body initially, with the ability to affect the whole body. When it is present in adult dogs it commonly affects the feet.

If a pet has only a few small patches of alopecia the disease is classified as localized. If it has spread throughout the body it is classified as generalized. Most pets that have demodectic mange are young, which is a big aid in the diagnostic process.

The patch of hair missing on this pups face is caused by Demodex, and is an example of the localized classification.


----------



## StaffyMama (Apr 13, 2009)

I would definitely take her into the vet. But in the mean time putting some nu-stock on it probably wouldn't hurt. Good luck, and let us know what you find out!


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

Alright guys.. here are some pictures. Watcha think?

I also forgot to mention that she's been licking her feet a lot, and biting at her feet/legs.. I know that's a common sign of allergies? She's been acting just fine as well. She's very active, her appetite is still ridiculous, so I dunno?


----------



## Crash pups person (Nov 3, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> That sounds like mange not food allergies. I would rule that out first before you try the food idea. If she is loosing hair around her eyes that is a classic place for demodex to start. Normally food allergies you see itching with the feet, red ears, scooting on the behind, but to have hair-loss like that I would look into demodex mange or sarcoptic mange. Sarcoptic mange is contagious and if you have other dogs you would start to see them itch as well. My bet would be on demodex and your dog is the classic age where it shows up. Go to the vet and get a skin scrapping to make sure. Let us know what they say, do you have pictures? that would help too


Thats more of what I was thinking but unless the immune system is weakened like said demodex is said not to really transfer that easily.

So, now its time for a outside vets opinion.



> I also forgot to mention that she's been licking her feet a lot, and biting at her feet/legs.. I know that's a common sign of allergies?


Some people say biting the feet is allergies but for all the years I had dogs it has always been linked to some sort of stress or anxiety. It is considered self mutilation. However if they are biting and scratching other areas then you can look towards allergies as well. Unless its something in the grass they would not just bite the feet. Food allergies just like us cause them to itch in more areas then one.

Does she lick other stuff a lot like your hands, sheets,...etc,... etc?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

What do the insides of her ears look like?


----------



## Crash pups person (Nov 3, 2009)

Is she mixed? 


Have you tried any kind of conditioning shampoos and/or hydrocortizone spritzes?


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

Crash pups person said:


> Thats more of what I was thinking but unless the immune system is weakened like said demodex is said not to really transfer that easily.
> 
> So, now its time for a outside vets opinion.
> 
> ...


She bites at a couple other area's on her body, like her side/back, and her tail on occassion. She DEFINITELY licks stuff a LOT. She will swarm my fiance' and I with licks anywhere on us. She licks the couch sometimes, and the carpet on occassion. Not sure what that means though? We try to get her to not do that though.


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> What do the insides of her ears look like?


The inside of her ears look fine. I haven't found anything out of the ordinary.



> Is she mixed?
> 
> Have you tried any kind of conditioning shampoos and/or hydrocortizone spritzes?


We were told she's pure pit, but I'm not sure. She was a rescue that we took in from an area where pits are illegal. We were told that she was pure pit and that she HAD papers, but were conveniently missing. So whatever. She acts like any other pitbull that I've ever seen, walks like one, so I dunno?

I have tried an oatmeal based shampoo that I got at Petsmart, which I think was crap, cause it didn't really do much else other then make her smell good. I think, I think it may have calmed the skin down for a little, but she was right back at it an hour later.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

yeah, then it's definitely not a food allergy. If she's been walking on the same grassy yard her entire life I doubt its a grass allergy. Have you taken her in to get scaped yet? scrapes are between 5-15 bucks


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> yeah, then it's definitely not a food allergy. If she's been walking on the same grassy yard her entire life I doubt its a grass allergy. Have you taken her in to get scaped yet? scrapes are between 5-15 bucks


Hm.. Well, she's got an appointment at the vet tomorrow, so HOPEFULLY they can find out what it is cause I'm going nuts over here. I'm really stressing this big time.

I'll keep you guys updated. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Crash pups person (Nov 3, 2009)

Im really interested in the result.

I have a hunch she is bored and stressed out as well which could be accounting for half the problem. Do some research on stress, boredom, and anxiety in dogs. Licking random things as well as the paws calms the nerves in dogs.

There could be plenty of reasons that this is happening. I had a Lab/Chow mix when I was in high school. She was a rescue from NYC and we had a similar problem and could not figure out what it was. We gave her mood stabilizers to help her on her trips to the vet and so on and it was to ironic that the problems went away and the licking and itching had came to a stop soon after a few weeks of the medication. She tore her self raw in some spots and everyone thought it was mange or hot spots or allergies or something but low and behold it was stress. Eventually she settled in and stopped digging herself raw but still had a compulsive licking problem do to abuse and negligence.


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

Alright guys, just got back from the vet..

The doc. thinks its a grass allergy. He did a skin scrape and didn't find any mange, thank God. He gave her an injection to calm the itching for tonight, and a some tablets for her to take twice a day for two weeks. And he also suggested to buy some benadryl tablets with antihistimene in it and give that to her as well.

Soooo, that's potential good news.. he wants to see her in 3-4 weeks so we'll see what happens then.

Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

grass allergies is a nice way to tell you the vet has no clue what she is itching from! lmao 
I was going to say you might want to try tendril and see if that helps and maybe was her with an oatmeal shampoo ti help with itching. You can do a blood test that will show what she is allergic too if all else fails. that way you can know for sure. I am happy it is not mange I would guess a contact allergy or seasonal. Let us know if they meds work.


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> grass allergies is a nice way to tell you the vet has no clue what she is itching from! lmao
> I was going to say you might want to try tendril and see if that helps and maybe was her with an oatmeal shampoo ti help with itching. You can do a blood test that will show what she is allergic too if all else fails. that way you can know for sure. I am happy it is not mange I would guess a contact allergy or seasonal. Let us know if they meds work.


Yeah, that's exactly what I was thinking. But, we'll see how she does on the medication. I'll keep you guys updated.


----------



## Crash pups person (Nov 3, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> grass allergies is a nice way to tell you the vet has no clue what she is itching from! lmao
> I was going to say you might want to try tendril and see if that helps and maybe was her with an oatmeal shampoo ti help with itching. You can do a blood test that will show what she is allergic too if all else fails. that way you can know for sure. I am happy it is not mange I would guess a contact allergy or seasonal. Let us know if they meds work.


And the benadryl and antihistamines suggestion say it all!

Those dont do anything for the problem but subdue it. Vets know this but fail to tell people so when the problem is under control but not gone they think its "working" and then you come in a few weeks later and its the same song and dance.

" Just keep using the benadryl and you should be fine. Ill take more money in 3 weeks to check up on the issue BTW! ".


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

I do an allergy blood panel. The panel tells you what the dog is allergic to exactly. For instance, one of my dogs is allergic to Cedar. That was very important information, because I was using Cedar as litter in the outdoor kennels in order to keep the dog smelling good and repel fleas. I never have fleas, but I just was told that fleas don't like the smell of cedar. Anyway, people often assume that the allergic reactions come from the food. But there are many environmental allergens that can cause allergic reactions in dogs. For me it was very much worth getting the panels done so that I don't have to go through all these food trials and a lot of things that would've wasted my money only to find out that the dog was allergic to something in his environment. Sometimes it may be as stupid as a cleaning agent or a shampoo and not related to any food at all. Very often dogs react to a flea bite, and people automatically change the dog food never knowing that all along it was just one insect bite that could have caused a reaction.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Crash pups person said:


> And the benadryl and antihistamines suggestion say it all!
> 
> Those don't do anything for the problem but subdue it. Vets know this but fail to tell people so when the problem is under control but not gone they think its "working" and then you come in a few weeks later and its the same song and dance.
> 
> " Just keep using the benadryl and you should be fine. Ill take more money in 3 weeks to check up on the issue BTW! ".


Oftentimes I find out that people are more knowledgeable about their cars than about the options they have in the hospital.

We treat the symptoms at the animal hospital, in order to save the dog from any skin infection. You'll notice that if you go to your primary care physician with a skin problem that needs several treatments your primary care physician will refer you to a dermatologist because many times, if you treat the symptoms the body will resolve whatever's causing the itchiness, in spite of the treatment rather than because of the treatment. The same is true of veterinary medicine. If you come in and get Benadryl and cephalexin and the skin clears up the Dr. is a genius....conversely if the dog doesn't get well. People blame the doctor... or say, the doctor is trying to get over. But the first course of action is to treat the symptoms and see if it resolves on its own.

Any dermatologist will use the same method.. after a course of antibiotics and antihistamine if it doesn't get resolved you will need to to narrow down the causes. But I can tell you many times people don't want to pay for the diagnostics. They just want a steroid shot or Benadryl and cephalexin. And when that doesn't work they blame the doctor. My wife gives the option to people after the first course of antibiotics to see if they want to do any further diagnostics. But more often than not people declined the diagnostics and usually say something to the effect that we're trying to rob them. But as the old saying goes, you can lead a horse to water but you can't make him drink.

This vet might be trying to save some money for the owner or just not feel like referring them to a dermatologist. So my advice would be to get an allergy panel done. If the veterinarian will not do the allergy panel. I say switch to another vet and get a referral to a veterinary dermatologist.


----------



## Crash pups person (Nov 3, 2009)

Sampsons Dad said:


> Oftentimes I find out that people are more knowledgeable about their cars than about the options they have in the hospital.
> 
> We treat the symptoms at the animal hospital, in order to save the dog from any skin infection. You'll notice that if you go to your primary care physician with a skin problem that needs several treatments your primary care physician will refer you to a dermatologist because many times, if you treat the symptoms the body will resolve whatever's causing the itchiness, in spite of the treatment rather than because of the treatment. The same is true of veterinary medicine. If you come in and get Benadryl and cephalexin and the skin clears up the Dr. is a genius....conversely if the dog doesn't get well. People blame the doctor... or say, the doctor is trying to get over. But the first course of action is to treat the symptoms and see if it resolves on its own.
> 
> ...


I didnt say every vet.

In some cases this can be true how ever I work for one of the only pet stores in the entire state of DE so that being said you are preaching to the choir. I see it all day every day from multiple vets in the area.

Its also not always the case the vet wants to roll you over but in just as many cases its a lack of knowledge.

This case the OP has been in multiple times and its the same thing over and over. Another example just as another member stated.
I personally feel that just like any physician any good knowledgeable vet should go over what could be the causes and what could be the treatments the first time around so yo know what to expect and know what to look out for during this process of elimination.

Just saying its grass take this pill does not work in my book.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Food and enviornmental allergies flare up in different areas on your dog. If it's an enviornmental allergy such as dust ect, the flare up (inflamation) will originate from the belly and arm pits... food allergies are feet neck and ears. When the skin breaks it is a sign of an internal infection. Normally most people take the dog to the vet after the irritation has gone on for so long they have scratched the skin open. 

I will say time and time again... I agree with Sampsons Dad... antihistamines are only a superficial "treatment". Benadryll is only a sedative, your dog needs a different type of antihistamine than our common human antihistamine...their bodies are different than ours, and react to allergens differently on a biological level. If your pup only flares up once or twice a year I really wouldn't waste the money getting a diagnostic test ran, but any more than that, I encourage it. 


I spent money on the blood test... it tested for a lot less allergens than the skin test... after a while, with trial and error... I found a dermatologist. Yes, the dermatologist cost me a fortune, but what I learned from there I am forever indebted. I went from spending multiple thousands of dollars at my regular vet a year to spending 1000 at the dermatologist to know what products work for dogs who have no way of avoiding their allergens.


----------

